# Play in a band? POST IT HERE!



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you play in a band? Or do individual work? POST IT HERE!

(feedback is cool too [be polite])


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

I play guitar for a new Hardcore/Experimental band called Worlds and Dreams




Check out our vids from our last show, I know they suck but we are in the process of getting some really quality recordings.​


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2008)

Wish I played in a band. Hopefully I'll be able to post some solo stuff here in the near future.

/Schecter owners, unite!


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

im looking forward to it :]

and agreed, schecter is awesome, I just bought a white tempest custom


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> im looking forward to it :]
> 
> and agreed, schecter is awesome, I just bought a white tempest custom



Niiice. Black C-1 Elite here, and just got a Kahler trem installed on it a few months ago.

Can't wait for your better-quality recordings.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

Aden said:


> Niiice. Black C-1 Elite here, and just got a Kahler trem installed on it a few months ago.
> 
> Can't wait for your better-quality recordings.



yeah we got lucky, at our last show the guys in deathblow (a well established  NC hardcore death metal band) really liked us and decided to help us out. There is a studio in Winston Salem that normally charges $45/hr but they are only gonna charge us $200 for 5 songs :]


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't play in this band but I'd like to
http://www.myspace.com/chkchkchk


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 19, 2008)

rocrocroc said:


> I don't play in this band but I'd like to
> http://www.myspace.com/chkchkchk



ive never heard of them before but they seem pretty chill ^^


----------

